# 2018 National Am



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Goldens are still in and going to the 4th series!  
This is great in light of the HUGE cut after the third series, where the judges cut 25 dogs (going from 94 to 69)! That is a monster cut for the third series ... it's usually the fifth series where the judges drop a bunch of dogs.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

So far I really like the tests...much different than the last National Open where they were all clustered together and confusing. These look like clear cut tests with good bird placement. The blinds are good as well. I know things will get harder as the series progress but so far things look good to me. With my novice eye that doesn't say much...

And boy did things change for the later day dogs running the third series....winning is more than just talent. You have to have luck on your side that day as well.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> And boy did things change for the later day dogs running the third series....winning is more than just talent. You have to have luck on your side that day as well.


Yep, it's interesting how the dogs which were eliminated are sort of grouped together ... two distinct groups. But we see this in weekend trials as well.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Hawk and Woody are both going to the Fifth Series!!!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Fantastic! I was wondering how much Hawks handle hurt him.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks like Woody went out in the 5th. Lets hope Hawk keeps going.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

edward lee nelson said:


> lets hope hawk keeps going.


go "hawk" & ernie!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Holy Smokes, Hawk is going to the 8th!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

The 8th Series is a monster test. 
Three of the first four dogs have handled on the long retired mark, and the one that didn't handle set up a hunt behind the wrong set of gunners and "progressed" over to the bird. The test imposes both difficult terrain and distance. It'll be interesting to see how many dogs can do the test properly.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

The 8th.....Wow.....I’m not even sure how I would approach.......WOW.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I love this eighth series!! I love it!! Looks like SO MUCH FUN...this whole National has looked like fun (except that last water blind looked super ticky tacky and Id poo my pants so much that I'd mess it up for Proof even if he was being a good dog) 

So far I wish I had that land and could replicate those set ups for training because they look fun!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

You crack me up Shelby. I’m thinking holy*%#* and you’re thinking bring it on! 
Those three left marks look so tight. I would love to be able to stand at the line and see if the lines to them are clear.
I was trying to think about land I have access to and what I could do to teach this. Could I make sure I had the concepts on land using cover strips and move it to water.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know about using cover strips to replicate water just because its not something I ever needed to do. Proof has always loved cover so going right in it is something that didn't need to be trained per se. Water he did have to be de-cheated and it is reinforced occasionally. So I'm not sure if it would carry over in that way for my dog. 

As far as paths go, that's where your dog's training comes in and in this test I would use it for my advantage but that doesn't mean Proof would do it. But I would use it nonetheless. Dogs are taught not to go back to an old fall. Sometimes tighter is good. For example, I've aimed proof right back at a flyer because the line long retired bird was so tight to the back of the flyer station. He had burned a previous line on that same bird and lied to me picking up the outside bird instead. I had no choice but to really push him into that flyer and pray that his training kicked in and he knew he'd already been there. In this case it worked like a charm and he took a line so tight he could have high fives the gunners and went on to line his bird. 

But the wind and all that goes into play so its not usually that easy. Proof has gone back to the flyer on a set up even easier than the one I first described. Feathers were literally floating above his head from the flyer and he tried so hard to ignore them but in the end he let his nose take over and headed back towards the flyer station. 

One thing I have learned is that what we train our dogs to do during the week are things we must be confident that our dogs will do at a trial. Otherwise we'd go insane thinking of all the what ifs. It doesn't mean that the dog will be good at the trial but why would we be running the trial if our dog wasn't consistent in training, right? These dogs at the National are generally older and have run these trials and trained so much that they can literally come to the line and not watch the birds and still know where most of the marks are from just seeing where the guns are....its that repetition over and over and over again. And that is where a super good judge comes in.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I’m just trying to think of a way to get the suction with this setup if I can’t get it on water.
We could set other thread if it would take off but I feel like at this point I’m really struggling to set up good training sessions. Really my next step as a trainer is to be able to do that.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, I hear you on experienced dogs. They look out have the set up before anything goes down and then run beautiful lines.
When I train at the Pro’s I watch many levels of dog run the same setup. So in one day if you’re paying attention you can see how to build a dog.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

honestly, Holly, that is why this sport (field) is so very difficult. From my perspective its nearly impossible to be competitive in all age if you don't have multiple land and water training grounds.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

An Amature or Open dog is way beyond my training level. But I will be cheering you and Proof on every step of the way!
I would be estatic to build a consistent Master dog who could get a plate at the MNH or MAI.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow that 8th series is a killer. I wonder if it doesn't wipe out the dogs and leave very few left in the 9th? I really like the drone videos they take of the test dogs. Here's the video for the 6th and 7th series. I can't find a video for the 8th series yet.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that will be no problem for you and Flyer...


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I know, Stacey, the videos are amazing this time around. The ones right behind the test dog make you feel like you are right there!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I just watched the video of the 8th series. That R#1 bird was a doozy!


----------

